# Andis AGC 2-speed Clipper



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am going to purchase these Andis clippers but want to be sure that this is a really good pair. http://www.jefferspet.com/product.asp?pn=0027939&camid=PET My old Oster pair died.  If these are just as good I would like to save the money but if I am going to regret spending less please let me know.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I really want to buy these too! they look really nice


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I have them and love it!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Are they easy to clean? 

I have a big thing of spray oil so i would be good on that, but for this price id love these!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

One thing I like is it says they stay cool. With the Oster they used to get hot and I would have to let them cool.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Would we need to buy another blade size for clipping nigis for like showing?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes I had posted about udder area clipping and Stacey said she uses a 40 and a 10. I cant tell if the clippers come with one. Usually they would come with the 10. The offer also includes free guards but I am not sure if the guards would work for goats or if would just be easier with the right length blade.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ummm, they stay pretty cool, I haven't ever had the blade burn me (I make sure to touch it frequently). Easy cleaning too, usually I use a vacuum lol

it comes with the T84 WIDE. I really like that blade, very versatile (NDs to Boers) and wont leave marks.. guards are virtually useless in my opinion


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

> guards are virtually useless in my opinion


 Thats kinda what I thought. 
The T84 wide? Is it a 10? How wide is the blade?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah the 84 is a 10 size

sticks out about an 1/8th of an inch on each side of the clippers. I've clipped NDs with it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have these for dog grooming. 

These are good clippers. They come with number 10 blade.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Stacey do you use them on your goats? If not what do you use on your goats?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So we wouldnt need to buy anyother blades?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have them - I would invest in a ceramic blade - stays cooler and sharper longer  LOVE mine!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ceramic blade, how much are those? So you use them on your nigis? How does it look for show? What blade do you use? LOL sorry for all the questions


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok you can to answer some questions:

First ANY clipper that uses interchangeable metal attachments can use any brand of metal attachment.

ok now to the questions:

I use the oster golden A5 for my goats. But I would use these too - I just bought these with my grooming kit at school so I really didnt have a choice. Mine came with the #10 blade but this doesnt say if it comes with it for sure but I would believe it would. Most do. The chrome set that you get free with these in this promo are not useful for clipping goats. You need the metal attachments.

I have the ceramic blades for my andies bgr clippers at work (hairstylist) and they also use the interchangable metal blades. I dont use mine on people as I would on a goat (much more area of clipping  ). I have been told -but I do not know if this is true or not- that the ceramic blades can not be sharpened. like I said I need to look into this further especially since I need one of my work ones sharpened.

I have the #40blade and #10 for goats -- thats your basic blades. Now if you dont want it as short as a 10 you can go to an 8 or 7 (higher the blade number the shorter it cuts)

Blades for dog/animal grooming are numbered differently then for people grooming. WIth people the lower the number the shorter it cuts. Talk about confusing (well at least for me since I know both).

actually I lied I have a different one but its in the same family: https://www.petedge.com/catalog/product ... ctId=44077

This is another place to order clippers and blades from:
https://www.petedge.com/catalog/search. ... Ntt=andies


----------



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

These are great clippers! I bought the exact pair and have shaven 5 goats already and they look great!!
:clap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS!

I think im gonna try to buy these, they sound really nice!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I am ordering them now. Thanks for all the input! :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Question, what number blade do nigis need for showing? 10 would work right?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Stacey said


> I have the #40blade and #10 for goats -- thats your basic blades. Now if you dont want it as short as a 10 you can go to an 8 or 7 (higher the blade number the shorter it cuts)


 I know she shows. I am hopping that they come with the 10 and buying the 40 also.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH right ok!

I think you can get that show cut with 10, hopefully it comes with it!


----------

